# Idea for a 2013 WCG



## Burl Source

I had an idea for a West Coast Gathering, Southern Oregon style.
It would take a good bit of planning. That is why I thought 2013. 
Plus that gives you time to let your hair grow longer so they don't think you are a tourist.

*What I had in mind would be a 3 day adventure.*
We could start the 1st day exploring the redwood forest and look for Bigfoot. (This is where he lives)
From the redwoods we could make our way to the coast for a overnight beach camp out. There are regular UFO sightings and not that many abductions anymore.
Next day explore the beaches, jet boat rides up the Smith river and then fresh seafood at the port.
And for the last day we could go to Hemp Fest. Good music as long as you like bluegrass and reggae. 
Warning; beware the brownies. They will make your eyes roll backwards in your head. (don't ask how I know)

What do you guys think?


----------



## kalaeb

I am game!


----------



## tk59

Hhaha. I'm not sure where the knives fit in but I'd go, if it works out with my other commitments.


----------



## SpikeC

I dunno about the details, but I would love to be there! I can't do the one this year because the wife is photographing a horse show that day and I have to babysit the dogs. :curse:


----------



## Deckhand

They can smell a Californian no matter what we do, and my extended family has a cattle ranch in myrtle point.Probably too far for me until my four kids get bigger. Festival sounds fun as long as I don't eat anything. Just got 23 years sober June 18th. Does sound like a lot of fun. I gave up a lot of my freedoms sportfishing etc. to be a good dad, but I think it's all worth it. Hope you make it to the Pasadena show again.


----------



## Burl Source

Deckhand said:


> Festival sounds fun as long as I don't eat anything. Just got 23 years sober June 18th.


Every once in a while my boss will ask "have you been smoking the funny stuff?"
When I answer "No" he usually replies "good, you don't need it"
I don't smoke pot or drink alcohol anymore. I seem to do just fine without it. It doesn't bother me when other people do though. The hippies around here tend to be easy going, happy people. Some might seem a little bit unusual, but who am I to talk.



tk59 said:


> Hhaha. I'm not sure where the knives fit in but I'd go, if it works out with my other commitments.


We could filet our own fish and cook them around the fire Native American style.


----------



## kalaeb

Just to be clear...the bigfoot hunting is actually hiking through the forest looking for THE bigfoot... not just wandering around Kerby looking for you with your shirt off, right? :viking:


----------



## SpikeC

"not just wandering around Kerby looking for you with your shirt off, right?"

*shudder*


----------



## Burl Source

I agree with Spike.

Up until the recent years the Yurok tribe would make sure to be on the south side of the Smith river before dark.
Seems if you stayed on the North side after dark you would have to deal with the hair covered Boss of the Mountain, aka Bigfoot.
He was notorious for abducting the younger women and keeping them captive.

Here is a quote from another website.
"The highest rate of sightings and recovered footprints are in the Northwestern most part Northern California near the Oregon border around the Humboldt Forest, Bluff Creek, Hoopa, Weitchpec, Orleans, Somes Bar and Willow Creek, located between Crescent City to the North and Eureka to the South; between Interstate 5 and Highway 101 on Highways 299 and 96. Why this general location has more sightings reported is not known. Perhaps because an increase in summer back-packers, bikers, campers, fisherman, would-be trackers and the fact that much has been written about this general area and Bigfoot. A growing number of recent sightings have been listed in the Mt. Shasta region of California. In addition, many California Highway Law Enforcement and Forestry Service take these encounters and sightings as matter-of-fact and are for the most part go unreported as public sightings. "


----------



## markenki

Depending on the details, I'd be interested! It's driving distance from Seattle.


----------



## Burl Source

markenki said:


> Depending on the details, I'd be interested! It's driving distance from Seattle.


I used to drive down here from Bainbridge Island for the weekends. Long drive, but you can do it in one shot if you hit the Starbucks drive-thrus along the way.


----------



## Vertigo

Burl Source said:


> And for the last day we could go to Hemp Fest. Good music as long as you like bluegrass and reggae.



I went to Hemp Fest once years and years ago. At 4:20 the crowd literally blotted out the sun with a massive, simultaneous puff of smoke. Sketchy, but if I remember right (and I may not) the fry bread I ate around then was _really, really good._


----------



## SpikeC

So when would this happen? I need a date!


----------



## Salty dog

SDounds cool. I could piggy back it with a little side trip to pinot country.


----------



## add

In.

But FWIW, the bigfoot sighting mecca is up here, off the Columbia Gorge, in Gifford Pinchot National Park (around Mt. St Helens.)

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_county_reports.asp?state=wa&county=Skamania

Bring your own jerkey...


----------



## wenus2

Sounds fun to me, how does next Tuesday work?
I leave this Friday to spend 8 days in a beach house 'tween Waldport and Yachats.

Viva vacacion!


----------



## kalaeb

wenus2 said:


> Sounds fun to me, how does next Tuesday work?
> I leave this Friday to spend 8 days in a beach house 'tween Waldport and Yachats.
> 
> Viva vacacion!



2013


----------



## Deckhand

Burl Source said:


> Every once in a while my boss will ask "have you been smoking the funny stuff?"
> When I answer "No" he usually replies "good, you don't need it"
> I don't smoke pot or drink alcohol anymore. I seem to do just fine without it. It doesn't bother me when other people do though. The hippies around here tend to be easy going, happy people. Some might seem a little bit unusual, but who am I to talk."
> 
> 
> No judgment here. I did it all. Just not very successfully. I used up my quota. I was the general manager for a Yankee Doodles sports bar sober for the Bartollini family. It was a good job. I still take pride in making my wife's margaritas a little strong makes for a fun night. Some of that stuff probably adds to big foot sightings and tasty fry bread.


----------



## obtuse

I'm game... I have the long hair part covered.


----------



## add

SpikeC said:


> _I need a date!_



I am counting on meeting up with one of the local hippie girls myself...


----------



## El Pescador

Count me in.


----------



## Lucretia

And if you use this tent you'll blend right in!


----------



## Crothcipt

Does it cost more than the real thing?


----------



## Burl Source

SpikeC said:


> So when would this happen? I need a date!



Last year's southern Oregon Hemp fest was at the end of August. Not sure when they will decide on dates for 2013.
I don't smoke or grow the stuff. Last year the wife and I went on a fluke.
The people ages 20 to 80 were all super nice and interesting to put it lightly.
Very good bands with music going nonstop.

This link takes you to a web page about last year's event.



add said:


> I am counting on meeting up with one of the local hippie girls myself...


As long as you are ok with dreadlocks and body hair.


----------



## add

Burl Source said:


> As long as you are ok with dreadlocks and body hair.



Dreads are hot (if they don't stink) and a lather of_ Sea Breeze Barbasol_ followed by a _Bic_ disposal razor is quick and cheap...


----------

